# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: این Cusotm Hint چیه؟

## taqawi

ببخشید دوستان، این خاصیت Custom Hint که در دلفی xe برای اکثر کامپوننت های vcl اضافه شده چیه و چطور میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------

